# Echo dx



## mackinac (Nov 15, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how they would code this complete echo?  I would use 429.3 for dilated ventricle and 429.9 for diastolic dysfunction.  Should the myxomatous mitral valve leaflets be coded?  

IMPRESSION:
Estimated ejection fraction is approximately 60 percent. The left  
ventricle is mildly dilated. A variety of Doppler measurements indicate  
impaired left ventricular relaxation, which is associated with grade  
I/IV or mild diastolic dysfunction The mitral valve leaflets appear  
myxomatous (thickened and redundant) . There is no change from  
echocardiogram performed 1/22/2010


----------



## prallapalli (Nov 15, 2011)

424.0  Mitral valve disorders


----------

